# Tree saw



## Bluetick1955 (Apr 22, 2013)

Have a Ford 2600 and wondering if any has any experience with a 3 pth tree saw. Tractor is 38 HP. Need to clear about 3 acres.


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

No experience with a tree saw on a pth and I don't want to try it either. It reminds me too much of when my dad did that in the 1940s with a David Bradley brush cutter.

Pull them out, tops, trunk, roots and be done with it.


----------

